# Happy Birthday Ed Walsh, Manuel



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 18, 2015)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-Ed Walsh (born 1951, Age: 64)
-Manuel (born 1963, Age: 52)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy birthday, guys!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 18, 2015)

Hope you both enjoy the day and have many more.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy birthdays, Ed and Manuel!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Cymro (Nov 18, 2015)

May you have a double blessing on your double birthday!


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy birthday!

"So teach us to number our days, that we may apply our hearts unto wisdom."
- Psalm 90:12


----------



## Berean (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday, guys!


----------



## Ed Walsh (Nov 18, 2015)

Berean said:


> Happy Birthday, guys!



Thanks to all. This is what my wife posted on my facebook page:

Happy Birthday to my husband Ed Walsh! When we met when we were both 18, I never dreamed we would be together at THIS age! I won't tell anyone how old you are today; but, yes, I still need you...and I will still feed you! ; )

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x22dz04_the-beatles-when-i-m-sixty-four_music


----------



## BGF (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------

